# Sony Pocket Reader and bookstores.



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okey, so I think I have decided that as soon as I have the money, I will buy another e-reader. Just imagine if my Michelle needs to be replaced sometime! And I want two because I want one that will be able to use as Norway take a chance on e-readers now in 2010. 

I have fallen in love with Sony Pocket version 300 Rose.

But I now understand why it was so easy to me when getting a kindle. Amazon makes it so easy! But where do you buy books with a Sony Pocket reader? I am just utterly confused! I want to be able to read Kristin Lavransdatter by Sigrid Undset. Probably seems weird, but it's a big deal for me. For example mobipocket has that one, but can you buy from mobipocket and use on Sony 300? Do someone know if Jean M. Auel's books are available in e-book version in  some store? 

Please help me, I'm so confused! 

Oh! and the Norwegian stores will go for Sony. The touch version, but that doesn't make any difference does it?


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

The Sony touch version and the Pocket Edition read the same file format.  You can "buy" books in pdf or epbub verions using the Adobe ADE DRM (warning: B&N sells epub but some use a different drm).  There are many places that sell epub books like fictionwise.com (and of course some libraries use it as well).

I don't know your computer-ease but I wouldn't get a Sony for someone like my mom who isn't comfortable learning new software.  The Amazon store is so much easier. 

That being said, I love the portability of my Sony reader and being able to organize my reading into "collections.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I already have a Kindle... ! I love her, so it's not that I want a Sony instead. I want a Sony to be able to follow Norway as they begin to sell e-books, and to get the ones Amazon don't have. And a giga plus would be that IF my Michelle give up and needs to be replaced, then I wouldn't be all alone waiting for a new one.. 

I do think I should be able to handle the software. It can't be that difficult. I use PC all the time. I'm not an expert, but with all the good help from internet, I will be okay. So it's no limit for me even if I live in Norway? I also discovered Waterstone which had lot's of books I wanted! 

So you are well pleased with your?  Had some problems with it?


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Winter9 said:


> So you are well pleased with your? Had some problems with it?


Love my Sony and not had any problems with it (knock on wood).

Mine is a Sony PRS-505 purchased last summer off craigslist.

At first, I didn't like it. I found I had to put my Kindle away for a week to fully adjust to things. The biggest adjustment was the page turn keys and font sizes. I didn't miss the Kindle's dictionary, highlighting or note taking features as I never used them. I missed the wireless feature a little (but not much as I always have plenty to read).

Today, the Sony is my preferred reader. Simply because, I love the collections (folder) capability and prefer the smaller footprint.

My Kindle gets used primarily for buying books from the Amazon store...I bought my mother a Kindle last year and we share books via my account. I still love my Kindle but I use my Sony more.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Winter9 said:


> Do someone know if Jean M. Auel's books are available in e-book version in some store?


Winter9 - unfortunately, no. I've been watching for these books since I got my Kindle in Oct 2008! I keep clicking the "I want to read this book on Kindle" button, but so far, no joy.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

No


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a Sony 300. So far, I have managed to get books for it from the Sony Store (obviously), the library, Smashwords, and Fictionwise.

I have not been able to get ePub files from Feedbooks to work on it (not sure why). This is annoying b/c the few public domain books I've looked at from the Sony Store are just not very good. For example, _Pride and Prejudice_ was clearly scanned from some paper copy at a library. There is pencil writing (cataloging purposes) from a librarian on the title page. By page 2, Mrs. Bennett was appearing as "Mrs. Sennet".

The ePub files from Fictionwise have good formatting, but I can't say the same for the PDF files. The one that I've tried so far can only be read in the smallest font size (which is really tiny, esp. b/c of the size of the 300 screen). At M and L size font, whole lines of text go missing. I don't know if the larger Sony readers have the same issue. I'd say if you have a choice, get the ePub and not the PDF files.

The things I like about my 300 are the library compatibility, the size and the ability to organize my books into collections. But it is much easier to get books for my Kindle.

N


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> I have a Sony 300. So far, I have managed to get books for it from the Sony Store (obviously), the library, Smashwords, and Fictionwise.
> 
> I have not been able to get ePub files from Feedbooks to work on it (not sure why). This is annoying b/c the few public domain books I've looked at from the Sony Store are just not very good. For example, _Pride and Prejudice_ was clearly scanned from some paper copy at a library. There is pencil writing (cataloging purposes) from a librarian on the title page. By page 2, Mrs. Bennett was appearing as "Mrs. Sennet".
> 
> ...


Have you tried MobileRead Forums for ePub versions of public domain stuff? I haven't tried any for my 300 yet (I've gotten a lot of Kindle versions) but there are a lot of Sony users there and I imagine their versions are pretty well formatted.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/ebooks.php?forumid=130


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Have you tried MobileRead Forums for ePub versions of public domain stuff? I haven't tried any for my 300 yet (I've gotten a lot of Kindle versions) but there are a lot of Sony users there and I imagine their versions are pretty well formatted.
> 
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/ebooks.php?forumid=130


Thanks! I haven't tried it yet, but I will look into it. I actually haven't tried to get put more public domain stuff on my Sony since I first got it; I wanted _Pride and Prejudice_ to be the first book on it.  But it would be nice to have a couple of classics on it, in case I don't have my Kindle with me.

N


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

A few sony units that I have seen I've liked. How big is their share market? And do you think they will improve their overall selection for the epub format?



Neekeebee said:


> I have a Sony 300. So far, I have managed to get books for it from the Sony Store (obviously), the library, Smashwords, and Fictionwise.
> 
> I have not been able to get ePub files from Feedbooks to work on it (not sure why). This is annoying b/c the few public domain books I've looked at from the Sony Store are just not very good. For example, _Pride and Prejudice_ was clearly scanned from some paper copy at a library. There is pencil writing (cataloging purposes) from a librarian on the title page. By page 2, Mrs. Bennett was appearing as "Mrs. Sennet".
> 
> ...


\


----------

